# Firestone Air Bags



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

I ordered a set of air bags for my F250. Not sure I really need them but I've read good things about them and I was curious. When I hook my trailer there is about an inch or two of sag I cant seem to adjust out of it so I'll give these a shot. Any advice on empty and loaded psi or any other comments? If I have the bags set for a loaded trailer then disconnect at my destination will there be any adverse effects in lift or ride quality when empty? BTW no on board compressor but I store the trailer at home and I have an air compressor.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Not sure how it will work not having on board compressor. We have the Firestone Air Bags with the compressor. Towing the fifth wheel we are at about 60 lbs. When we unhitch we go back down to 10 which we leave the airbags at all the time.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If you do not have an on board compressor then you will want to pack one with you. They are good to have for many reasons and you should be able to find a spot for one in your trailer.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> If you do not have an on board compressor then you will want to pack one with you. They are good to have for many reasons and you should be able to find a spot for one in your trailer.


Thats a good idea and I'll be sure to get a portable one by camping season. I should've had one all along anyway.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> I ordered a set of air bags for my F250. Not sure I really need them but I've read good things about them and I was curious. When I hook my trailer there is about an inch or two of sag I cant seem to adjust out of it so I'll give these a shot. Any advice on empty and loaded psi or any other comments? If I have the bags set for a loaded trailer then disconnect at my destination will there be any adverse effects in lift or ride quality when empty? BTW no on board compressor but I store the trailer at home and I have an air compressor.


From what I gathered from many people using the bags was that you should NOT use them to level your truck unless your truck is sagging due to weight in the bed. The sway hitch should do all of your leveling or something is not setup correctly. 
My personal experience is that when I load the back of my truck down I use the bags to bring it up to where it was, then I level the rest with the equalizer. When I first did it I pumped them up and used them to help level the truck and TT and the thing porpoised like crazy. I took the bags down in pressure re-adjusted my hitch and it was perfect. 
I run about 10 lbs around town with no load. Does not change anything. Loaded I've probably only put 25lbs in them. I'm sure if I filled my bed with lots of weight I could see more pressure but I don't really work my truck. 
I bought the Air Lift 5000, basically the same thing but I believe the Air Lifts have a lifetime warranty, not sure about the firestone. I do know the Hellwig has a much larger bladder and is much beefier but I could not justify the extra cost and loss of lifetime warranty.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

you will like them..........especially after the first time you get to adjust your ride on bad seemed concrete highway and you take out the bucking by raising pressure







I suggest adding the onboard compressor as you can adjust on the fly to condition's....and if you can afford it....add a holding tank (not that much for 3 or 5 gallon tank) then the compressor doesnt run often....... and you also can use it to fill bikes or whatever.........

I have firestone bags on my suburban and airlift bags on my silverado - they are both good - heck they are probably made/imported from same manufacturer.... lol


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> I ordered a set of air bags for my F250. Not sure I really need them but I've read good things about them and I was curious. When I hook my trailer there is about an inch or two of sag I cant seem to adjust out of it so I'll give these a shot. Any advice on empty and loaded psi or any other comments? If I have the bags set for a loaded trailer then disconnect at my destination will there be any adverse effects in lift or ride quality when empty? BTW no on board compressor but I store the trailer at home and I have an air compressor.


Firestone instructs to keep a minimum of 5psi in the bags at all times. Without this much air the bags could be damaged. If you have the bags inflated to pressure for the trailer, but unhook, the ride will be stiffer. The instructions have a pretty good explanation about pressures. If you let me know which model of Firestone Air Spring you ordered, I can get you a link to the directions so you can familiarize yourself with them before the kit arrives.

The on-board compressors are nice are really nice. I would take a small compressor with you, especially if you'll be off the beaten path. Never know when it may come in handy.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

etrailer said:


> I ordered a set of air bags for my F250. Not sure I really need them but I've read good things about them and I was curious. When I hook my trailer there is about an inch or two of sag I cant seem to adjust out of it so I'll give these a shot. Any advice on empty and loaded psi or any other comments? If I have the bags set for a loaded trailer then disconnect at my destination will there be any adverse effects in lift or ride quality when empty? BTW no on board compressor but I store the trailer at home and I have an air compressor.


Firestone instructs to keep a minimum of 5psi in the bags at all times. Without this much air the bags could be damaged. If you have the bags inflated to pressure for the trailer, but unhook, the ride will be stiffer. The instructions have a pretty good explanation about pressures. If you let me know which model of Firestone Air Spring you ordered, I can get you a link to the directions so you can familiarize yourself with them before the kit arrives.

The on-board compressors are nice are really nice. I would take a small compressor with you, especially if you'll be off the beaten path. Never know when it may come in handy.
[/quote]

Thanks! They just showed up today.


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Thanks! They just showed up today.


Let us all know how the install goes and post photos if you can. And definitely report back as to how you like them.


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

I ran 5 PSI when not loaded and about 20 PSI when loaded when I had my Dodge. Havent installed them on the Excursion yet but thinking about it.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I , for one do not like "gadgets ]. I love the air bags but I think that the on board compressor is a waste of money . The air bags are of very small volume and a bicycle pump will bring them up to 50 lbs in less than thirty seconds . I put 50lbs in my bags and leave it in there all the time as my truck is always loaded with 1,500 lbs of bird feeders and houses . 
I enjoy my TT more when it is not complicated with ' stuff ' that breaks ! IMHO


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

sunnybrook29 said:


> I , for one do not like "gadgets ]. I love the air bags but I think that the on board compressor is a waste of money . The air bags are of very small volume and a bicycle pump will bring them up to 50 lbs in less than thirty seconds . I put 50lbs in my bags and leave it in there all the time as my truck is always loaded with 1,500 lbs of bird feeders and houses .
> I enjoy my TT more when it is not complicated with ' stuff ' that breaks ! IMHO


I'm with you. I bring along a small compressor. We usually stop enough on a trip to where if I want to adjust the bags it's a snap. I drilled a couple of holes in my back up camera plug next to my hitch(on each side of the mount) and put the schrader valves there. Personally, I don't find the need to constantly adjust them. Now, if I was carrying different loads throughout the day I would have the compressor and on board setup. 
If I were to do the on board compressor I'd also throw in a set of train horns.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

heron said:


> I , for one do not like "gadgets ]. I love the air bags but I think that the on board compressor is a waste of money . The air bags are of very small volume and a bicycle pump will bring them up to 50 lbs in less than thirty seconds . I put 50lbs in my bags and leave it in there all the time as my truck is always loaded with 1,500 lbs of bird feeders and houses .
> I enjoy my TT more when it is not complicated with ' stuff ' that breaks ! IMHO


I'm with you. I bring along a small compressor. We usually stop enough on a trip to where if I want to adjust the bags it's a snap. I drilled a couple of holes in my back up camera plug next to my hitch(on each side of the mount) and put the schrader valves there. Personally, I don't find the need to constantly adjust them. Now, if I was carrying different loads throughout the day I would have the compressor and on board setup. 
If I were to do the on board compressor I'd also throw in a set of train horns.
[/quote]

on a normal trip you dont need to adjust..... but if on a long trip where you go from good to bad to good highway, it is nice to adjust on the fly - (knock on wood) this compressor is now 5 years old and has been moved to its third vehicle









Train horn is on my short list


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

etrailer said:


> Thanks! They just showed up today.


Let us all know how the install goes and post photos if you can. And definitely report back as to how you like them.
[/quote]

Well they're installed. I read somewhere it was a 1-2 hour job but I must be a moron cuz it took me all day LOL!
I dont have the best selection of tools and I also dont have a creeper so it was a bear working under the truck. There was enough room its just that most bolts were too high to reach while laying on the ground. They were also in cramped areas or bad angles so it was difficult to keep a wrench on them. I had a little trouble with directions and had to read some things several times. I also had the Daytona 500 on TV and was keeping a close eye on the race. All in all I wasnt in any hurry and was playing around in my man cave LOL. Its snowing here so I'll have to wait to try them with the trailer. The ride seems softer empty with 10 pounds of pressure but its hard to say because of the snow covered roads.

Click here for a link to pictures.

http://s411.photobucket.com/albums/pp191/rsmarsh7/airbag%20installation/


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

rsm7 said:


> Well they're installed. I read somewhere it was a 1-2 hour job but I must be a moron cuz it took me all day LOL!
> I dont have the best selection of tools and I also dont have a creeper so it was a bear working under the truck. There was enough room its just that most bolts were too high to reach while laying on the ground. They were also in cramped areas or bad angles so it was difficult to keep a wrench on them. I had a little trouble with directions and had to read some things several times. I also had the Daytona 500 on TV and was keeping a close eye on the race. All in all I wasnt in any hurry and was playing around in my man cave LOL. Its snowing here so I'll have to wait to try them with the trailer. The ride seems softer empty with 10 pounds of pressure but its hard to say because of the snow covered roads.
> 
> Click here for a link to pictures.
> ...


Looks good. They do take some time to install, even on a lift.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> Thanks! They just showed up today.


Let us all know how the install goes and post photos if you can. And definitely report back as to how you like them.
[/quote]

Well they're installed. I read somewhere it was a 1-2 hour job but I must be a moron cuz it took me all day LOL!
I dont have the best selection of tools and I also dont have a creeper so it was a bear working under the truck. There was enough room its just that most bolts were too high to reach while laying on the ground. They were also in cramped areas or bad angles so it was difficult to keep a wrench on them. I had a little trouble with directions and had to read some things several times. I also had the Daytona 500 on TV and was keeping a close eye on the race. All in all I wasnt in any hurry and was playing around in my man cave LOL. Its snowing here so I'll have to wait to try them with the trailer. The ride seems softer empty with 10 pounds of pressure but its hard to say because of the snow covered roads.

Click here for a link to pictures.

http://s411.photobucket.com/albums/pp191/rsmarsh7/airbag%20installation/
[/quote]

When I installed mine I just pulled the rear wheels off...made it really easy to get to everything from a chair.


----------



## WWH (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for asking a question I have been thinking about!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Dub said:


> When I installed mine I just pulled the rear wheels off...made it really easy to get to everything from a chair.


Oh sure NOW ya tell me!









You're only a couple hours away you know you could have come over and helped me out! Oh well, it was a good excuse to hide in the barn all day and drink beer.









So far I really like them when riding empty. The ride is smoother. I'm really glad I did it. Cant wait to tow the trailer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

rsm7 said:


> When I installed mine I just pulled the rear wheels off...made it really easy to get to everything from a chair.


Oh sure NOW ya tell me!









You're only a couple hours away you know you could have come over and helped me out! Oh well, it was a good excuse to hide in the barn all day and drink beer.









So far I really like them when riding empty. The ride is smoother. I'm really glad I did it. Cant wait to tow the trailer.
[/quote]

The hardest truck repair lesson I ever learned...I had an S10 that developed a hole in the gas tank....so I drained it, unstrapped it from underneath, maneuvered it, etc...8 hours later a new tank was installed. A month later the fuel pump died...I couldn't bring myself to do all that again so I called a mechanic friend and offered to pay him...he comes over, slides underneath with a wrench and I tell him it's the wrong size and ask if we should drain the tank first...he says no...undoes 8 bolts really fast...lifts the bed off...replaces fuel pump and puts the bed back on...1 hour total. If only I had known that before...we had way more time for beer time.


----------



## Campingagain (Jul 31, 2010)

Added Firestones to my 08 Tundra. Hardest part for me was finding something to cut off the bumpers.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Campingagain said:


> Added Firestones to my 08 Tundra. Hardest part for me was finding something to cut off the bumpers.


Yeah I couldn't imagine doing it without a sawzall....even with it those bumpers were solid and put up a fight.


----------



## Campingagain (Jul 31, 2010)

Dub, seem you had the same issue.. I didn't have a very sharp blade for my sawzall, so it basically melted it's way thru the firstbumper.. what a mess. After getting a new blade, the second bumper went a bit easier!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

Guess that's what I get for cutting up pallets with it to burn all the time


----------



## etrailer (Dec 10, 2010)

Dub said:


> Guess that's what I get for cutting up pallets with it to burn all the time


Just make the fire pit bigger so you can burn whole pallets at a time. Bigger fire and saves your blades. Win win!


----------

